# What are your most missed shows/moments from "Toonami"?



## Doge (Aug 3, 2011)

I would have to say either Yu Yu Hakusho, DBZ, Kenshin, Batman(I think the older version was on it), Justice League, and a little bit of Naruto.

Toonami was THE reason I would watch TV at around 4-6pm on weekdays, or later on, on Saturday nights.  I had to get my fix of anime and decent programming.  Yu Yu Hakusho was probably my favorite show on there, although it was short (less than 100 episodes while Naruto is hovering around 400 in all).  

To be honest, I nearly cried when they said it was going off the air, that basicly meant that crappy reality shows, pathetic excuses for animation, and poor new-gen programming was to replace it, such as Chowder, Jimmy's head or whatever, and worst of all, Flapjack.   

I nearly cried when I saw that Toonami was being cancelled.  Even my aunt's boyfriend who was about 30 at the time actually left dinner with everyone early to watch the Justice League.  

And the one thing I knew that had sealed the coffin of Toonami was......Naruto Fillers.  Even I quit watching it closely in it's final days, I'd even skip the Naruto block because of terrible stories (I quit when I saw a Shinobi prison and Tiger Mizuki).

So, what are your memories of it?  I had alot, I'm almost 17 right now and grew up on Toonami, N64, and an old NES.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Samurai Jack, Justice League, Zatch Bell and Teen Titans


----------



## Doge (Aug 3, 2011)

Dang it, you just might make me cry by saying Samurai jack.


----------



## Casanova (Aug 3, 2011)

*Tenchi Muyo
Sailor Moon(Don't hate )
Yu Yu Hakusho
Thundercats 
Justice League
Space Ghost*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2011)

Long ago, in a distant land...


----------



## The Red Skull (Aug 3, 2011)

All there shows were awesome especially HE-MAN!!!


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 3, 2011)

Toonami had some of the sickest promos ever. Like this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JILRasbRcb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it, I just miss the original Tom.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2011)

Dude I freaking miss Toonami promos. They were so sick and get me so hyped.


----------



## Netorie (Aug 3, 2011)

I miss it all. Grew up watching that shit man.


----------



## Red (Aug 3, 2011)

What do I miss in Toonami? Motherfucking everything. Is there a good reason, other than cartoonnetwork having a million dicks in the ass, to fuck up and finally discontinue toonami?


----------



## silentstand (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Samurai Jack, Justice League, Zatch Bell and Teen Titans



this especially justice league and teen titans


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't watched TV for recreation in years. But if they brought Toonami back then I would actually watch TV again.


----------



## Goom (Aug 3, 2011)

Watching DBZ everyday at 5:30-6:00 was like a religious ritual for me.  Tom was my messiah


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2011)

Outlaw Star
Yu Yu Hakusho
Sailor Moon
Tenchi Muyo
Samurai Jack

Toonami was one hell of a thing for me...CN real isn't appealing to the anime nature I grew up on


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> Long ago, in a distant land...



allow me to complete the opening "speech"

/ahem\

*Long ago in a distant land, I, Aku, the shape-shifting Master of Darkness unleashed an unspeakable evil. But, a foolish samurai warrior wielding the magic sword stepped forth to oppose me.* ~*Snap-shot fight scenes*~ *Before the final blow was struck, I flung him into the future, where my evil has grown. Now the fool seeks to return to the past, and undo the future that is Aku.*


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 3, 2011)

"A boy has the right to dream...."


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> "A boy has the right to dream...."



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYUM7h4SVsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doge (Aug 3, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> allow me to complete the opening "speech"
> 
> /ahem\
> 
> *Long ago in a distant land, I, Aku, the shape-shifting Master of Darkness unleashed an unspeakable evil. But, a foolish samurai warrior wielding the magic sword stepped forth to oppose me.* ~*Snap-shot fight scenes*~ *Before the final blow was struck, I flung him into the future, where my evil has grown. Now the fool seeks to return to the past, and undo the future that is Aku.*



And they frikking cancel it when Jack beats a giant time warrior .  It was so close to the end.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Red said:


> What do I miss in Toonami? Motherfucking everything. Is there a good reason, other than cartoonnetwork having a million dicks in the ass, to fuck up and finally discontinue toonami?



Pretty much this.

Toonami as a whole was fucking awesome, and i think (greatly) responsible for opening up "mainstream" US to the animal culture / fandom. The promo's, the classic tom's, everything was great. I miss it 

Edit : song' beat me to the vid 

Can you think of a current programming block on any channel that put out stuff like this? Its a real-world inspirational message in and of itself 

Edit 2 : the mention of samurai jack made me remember the upload thread i made for it a cple years back. I just tested the link for the first episodes, and it seems to still be working. So anybody who's interested, here ya go.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2011)

DBZ and YYH


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 4, 2011)

zatch bell, teen titans & sailor moon for me.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2011)

The whole thing, I miss coming home from school when I was little and watching it, it was great.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 4, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I just miss the original Tom.



He was pretty boss


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

List

There's a whole lot of shows I miss, but what I really miss were all the original Toonami videos, events, reviews, intros, and all the fun stuff they put out.  Tom 1 trying to deal with that invader was quite entertaining.

Those "inspirational" videos were awesome as well.

[YOUTUBE]TfadJj4d5K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2011)

Toonami was my childhood. It was probably part of everyones childhood and it made me feel whole inside. It's even where I started watching One Piece, Naruto, Yugioh, & Zatch Bell! Fuck you cruel world and cartoonetwork with your reality t.v!

How could they've done this after 11 years....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

DBZ!
DBZ!
DBZ!


----------



## Zorp (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish I had cable so I could have watched Toonami.  As it was, I simply lived on Pokemon 'cause it aired on the WB. 

But I just finished watching DBZ a year ago!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 4, 2011)

Tenchi Muyo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2011)

naruto, dbz, and sometimes rurunai kenshin


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Teen Titans bro


----------



## Prototype (Aug 4, 2011)

DBZ, YYH, Samurai Jack, Teen Titans...everything.

Transformers: Armada 

I remember I stopped watching around the Naruto fillers, but then I turned it on the night it was cancelled by chance. Saw TOM's final message, and I sat there for 5 minutes mindfucked.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2011)

YYH Rounin kenshin


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 4, 2011)

naruto, dbz and sailor moon


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 4, 2011)

Justice League

Best Superhero show.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

Gash Bell
One Piece
YYH


Toonami was fucking killed by Naruto...


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2011)

toonami good stuff.

[YOUTUBE]Y0NJlTT1nRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oppip (Aug 5, 2011)

I definitely miss watching DragonBall Z and Yu-Gi-Oh on Toonami. Also a little bit of Yu-Yu Hakusho, Naruto and some other one's here and there.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2011)

G Gundam and Zoids.

Also that promo when fat Tom became tall Tom was cool.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2011)

I miss DBZ and Tenshi the most. 

The concept of Toonami itself had be captivated as a kid. 

It needed to rest though. The creative direction towards the end was pitiful.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

It's rested enough.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 5, 2011)

Toonami's Naruto Promos=


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

All of them.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 5, 2011)

toonami was the shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 5, 2011)

Too much pussies are talking over television.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 5, 2011)

I miss Samurai Jack, DBZ, Hamtaro (and yes I do remeber it), Tenchi Muyo and most of all but not least KENSHIN =3 FTW!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kenshin, Samurai Jack, Teen Titans, Zatch Bell


----------



## Fi (Aug 5, 2011)

Samurai Jack, DBZ, G Gundam, Gundam Wing, Ruroni Kenshin, Hamtaro.


----------



## Batman4Life (Aug 5, 2011)

I pretty much misss everything about Toonami (especially the badass promos).


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

i miss the day when the roin warriors would come on


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 7, 2011)

All I watched was DBZ and the original Dragon Ball. I watched One Piece a little, but back then I didn't like it as much as I do today.

FUNimation One Piece was too awesome for CN, I guess.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 7, 2011)

Zoids 

All of it was awesome as a kid though.


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyborg 009

Saint Seiya

Yu yu Hakusho

Inuyasha

Love Hina

Justice League

X Men Evolution

Zatch Bell

Cinderella Boy

 I miss Toonami...


----------



## Fassy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sailor Moon, Kenshin, Hamtaro, Samurai Jack, Zatch Bell 
DBZ too.


----------



## Avix (Aug 15, 2011)

We had a whole Channel for Toonami.

CNX, its predecessor, was of course better in anime terms, but I was too young to appreciate that then.

Then Toonami began to fill up with live action shit, Parker Lewis Can't Lose, some bollocks show about kids testing science, or Australian shows, naturally about young teens living by a beach who go surfing.

It was sad to see its demise so when it turned to Cartoon Network Too, although it was sad there was at least relief it was put out of its misery.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2011)

Mad Rhetoric

Shit was just so beautiful   

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_w9b3Tl9EA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> Toonami was my childhood. It was probably part of everyones childhood and it made me feel whole inside. It's even where I started watching One Piece, Naruto, Yugioh, & Zatch Bell! Fuck you cruel world and cartoonetwork with your reality t.v!
> 
> How could they've done this after 11 years....


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

The sad part is, most cable stations don't make promos for anything nowadays. They just expect people to know about there shows, then cancel them 2 seasons later.

Premium channels and movie channels have promos for their shows and movies ALL THE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2011)

Better question, what the hell don't i miss?

Everything about Toonami was badass.


----------

